# Are all you M3 owners paying big money on insurance?



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

sorry searched the archives but only related post was from a 17 year old 

Thinking of a new car and a E46 M3 is my top choice. I decided to get a quote from my current insurance agent via the web and the M3 is very expensive. Almost twice the amount of every car I checked which included a Z06 and a 911 for grins. Are all you guys paying obscene insurance rates? By the way I am 28 with a clean record.

TIA
Jeff


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I pay 1200/yr with hefty coverages and $250 deductibles


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I pay 1200/yr with hefty coverages and $250 deductibles *


You must have a virgin record for the past 25 years without even a parking ticket.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *You must have a virgin record for the past 25 years without even a parking ticket.  *


I have a very clean record, no tickets in the last 4 years--but I got a ticket today on the way up to Dallas--and I was driving our Subruban!

78 in a 65   

I was really hoping not to get a ticket until I got one that was a little bit more "worth it" if you know what I mean. Ill take defensive driving to get it off my record, but now if I get another ticket within 12 months I'll have to pay.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *I pay 1200/yr with hefty coverages and $250 deductibles *


How old are you if you dont mind telling?

thx


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

With 100/300 limits, $1k deductible...I pay roughly $1800/year.

BUT...that is for an 89 M3 AND a 95 M3.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> *How old are you if you dont mind telling?
> 
> thx *


30


----------



## smgbmwm3 (Aug 31, 2002)

Roughly 2100 yr for 02 ///M3 and 02 Mustang GT convert
29 clean record
50 deductable vandalism
250 collision


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Bruce said:


> *With 100/300 limits, $1k deductible...I pay roughly $1800/year.
> 
> BUT...that is for an 89 M3 AND a 95 M3.  *


$1700/yr for 99 M3 and 90 525 with 2 speeding tickets.
39 yrs old $100 deductable


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I pay 1200/yr with hefty coverages and $250 deductibles *


Is the M listed as your primary vehicle:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Is the M listed as your primary vehicle:dunno: *


yes


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I guess I am shocked at how low of deductibles you guys carry. In the long run you would save money with higher deductibles...unless you have a lot of claims.

Bruce
one claim in 16 years of driving (was less than $1000 claim)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *yes *


that is a great rate then


----------



## smgbmwm3 (Aug 31, 2002)

The difference in carrying a $50 vandalism deductable is only a dif of about $40 a year worth it I think


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> *Thinking of a new car and a E46 M3 is my top choice. I decided to get a quote from my current insurance agent via the web and the M3 is very expensive. Almost twice the amount of every car I checked which included a Z06 and a 911 for grins. Are all you guys paying obscene insurance rates? By the way I am 28 with a clean record.*


Dude, welcome to the club!:thumbup:

As for insurance, you are married, so it's probably not that bad. I would guess about 2 grand with really good coverage and low deductable.

I have a clean record, and not until the E46 M3 did my insurance finally drop to below 3 grand a year. I have a very very expensive Westside zip code. What can you do, right?:dunno:

But hey, Alcantara is possible, if you like the M dot pattern, and is $700. Special colors are $2000, and rear sunshade IS also available. You just gotta find a cooperative dealer to do this.

Hope you get one, would love to see you in the new M3 at the next CCA school.:thumbup:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

*Zip code plays a BIG part in CA*

For example, the insurance for E46 M3 with identical coverage with AmEx will double from one location to the next. Say $1400 at Agoura Hills (91436) to $2800 on the Westside (90024).

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Zip code plays a BIG part in CA*



Stuka said:


> *For example, the insurance for E46 M3 with identical coverage with AmEx will double from one location to the next. Say $1400 at Agoura Hills (91436) to $2800 on the Westside (90024).
> 
> Andy
> 02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG *


I wouls have guessed that _"Stukaville"_ rates would have been in the $4,000 to *you must be freakin' kidding* range :dunno:


----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm single, 29 w/ a clean record. I'm paying $1600/year with the M3 as my only car.


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

I heard salvage cars cost more to insure is this true?


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have 4 points in one year on my record. i have to pay around 1800 every 6 months.. :thumbdwn:


----------

